# Disc & Belt Sander Combo, Grizzly - $150 (Redding, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 19, 2020)

Disc & Belt Sander Combo, Grizzly - tools - by owner - sale
					

Disc & Belt Sander Combo, Grizzly - 9 in Disc & 6 x 48 In Belt. This sander was used...



					redding.craigslist.org


----------

